# seed



## blondlebanese (Oct 29, 2015)

while looking at the product of my last grow (og kush) I found two seeds (so far).  one immature and one that looks mature.  the pot is very good, very potent.  lots of sticky trichoms.  so,  *** ?  I was wrong about the dial in.  there is plenty more to learn.  I didn't make any mistakes with the lights.  I'm assumeing the plant hermied. I thought hermies aren't potent.  oh boy I'm gonna be some kind of grower, huh.  I just rememberd that I used a green light twice during the night for 2 hours.  maybe the green light was to bright(60w).


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 29, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> while looking at the product of my last grow (og kush) I found two seeds (so far). one immature and one that looks mature. the pot is very good, very potent. lots of sticky trichoms. so, *** ? I was wrong about the dial in. there is plenty more to learn. I didn't make any mistakes with the lights. I'm assumeing the plant hermied. I thought hermies aren't potent. oh boy I'm gonna be some kind of grower, huh. I just rememberd that I used a green light twice during the night for 2 hours. maybe the green light was to bright(60w).


 

there are a few things that can cause it..........  were they fem seeds?...... I've even read there are some strains that will do that no matter......... have even read/heard about strains that are the killer/dank and they will throw seeds.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2015)

All female plants want to go to seed really really bad. That is their purpose is to reproduce.. so it is easy for one to make a seed for itself in late flower. If it is late in flower the potency shouldn't be affected that much if at all. 

Normally you want to keep the dark period dark.  Not bad at all one seed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2015)

You probably did not do anything wrong.  Just the fact that they are fem seeds will give rise to more hermies.  This does not happen naturally in nature.  The plants are being treated with chemicals to make them produce fem seeds and the resulting seeds can and do hermy for no apparent reason.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 30, 2015)

I didn't grow from seed.  I started with rooted clones.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 31, 2015)

But the first plant from which those clones came was either femmed or regular. If they were femmed seeds then that is where the problem occurred. The green light shouldn't have caused a problem unless the lights that you used were not truly green and had just a little bit of blue or yellow in them that gave the plants light frequency that it could absorb. The best dark lights to use is the green LEDs. They emit true green light that isn't absorbed by the plants.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 10, 2015)

will the seed be any good?  like seeds from hermies are no good so I've read.


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 10, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> will the seed be any good? like seeds from hermies are no good so I've read.


 

 seeds from hermi are not good!...... eat them...... only good use I can think of.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 10, 2015)

Typically, if you get a couple/few seeds in your bud, then it is from a couple/few nanners that popped up soon enough to pollinate a few buds and build seeds. Those seeds are worthless for the average grower because they will have an exponential increase in hermy traits and will pop nanners far worse than the first time.


----------

